# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Maasstad Ziekenhuis (Zuider)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Maasstad Ziekenhuis (Zuider)
Groene Hilledijk 315
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Maasstad Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Maasstad Ziekenhuis.*

----------

